# Keeping Audi TT interior in good condition



## Gaaraz (May 9, 2012)

Hi,

I'm looking for a decent interior cleaning routine - whilst I kept my old car (Seat Leon) in good shape, I feel like there are probably many things I can do to keep my new car in top condition.

Anyway, here's a picture of my new car (taken by the previous owner):










Now, using my old routine, I'd use Pledge Wipes on absolutely everything, and then just hover the mats without any attachment on my hover (so basically just the metal pole) but this seem to go someway to wrecking the front two mats.

I have just a couple of questions:

1) *What is the best way to keep the interior clean, without going crazy on lots of applicators and products? *I'm wondering if I can get one product to clean everything but the carpets and glass?

2) *What hover attachment should I use* on my Dyson to ensure I don't wreck the carpets etc?

Any tips and advice would be much appreciated, thank you :thumb:


----------



## Gaaraz (May 9, 2012)

Oh, for what it's worth, one product I definitely want to get is 'Liquid Leather' by Gliptone, I've heard really good things about this, but maybe as a twice yearly application rather than something to apply every week!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Gaaraz said:


> 1) *What is the best way to keep the interior clean, without going crazy on lots of applicators and products? *I'm wondering if I can get one product to clean everything but the carpets and glass?


Clean the interior with some APC (All Purpose Cleaner) using some microfibre cloths and some Envy style detailing brushes. Then dress the plastics with a trim dressing such as Poorboys Natural Look Dressing.



Gaaraz said:


> 2) *What hover attachment should I use* on my Dyson to ensure I don't wreck the carpets etc?
> 
> Any tips and advice would be much appreciated, thank you :thumb:


Been a while since I owned a Dyson but I used to use either...










Or the soft bristle brush...










Which were both standard attachments that came with the hoover.


----------



## Gaaraz (May 9, 2012)

Many thanks DMH! Is there any all purpose cleaner in particular that you'd recommend? (I'm guessing you don't mean the Flash all purpose cleaner I have downstairs?!) My car should be dusty rather than dirty, or at least that's the idea.

Going to order some Poorboys natural look dressing now - should that be applied weekly, or does it act more as a layer of protection after I've cleaned everything?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Gaaraz said:


> Many thanks DMH! Is there any all purpose cleaner in particular that you'd recommend? (I'm guessing you don't mean the Flash all purpose cleaner I have downstairs?!) My car should be dusty rather than dirty, or at least that's the idea.
> 
> Going to order some Poorboys natural look dressing now - should that be applied weekly, or does it act more as a layer of protection after I've cleaned everything?


You can use the Flash stuff mate, I have before :thumb:

PBNLD restores the plastics back to an OEM look. I tend to APC and then re-dress once a month.


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Another vote here for Poorboy's World Nautual Look Dressing. However, this is now one of my favourite products. Lovely to use, and cleans really well aswell as helping to keep it looking original. Highly recommend it 

http://www.chemicalguysuk.com/product_p/incln.htm


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Poorboys Natural Look dressing is a fantastic product :thumb:

Pre-clean the surfaces with a weak dilution of APC (1 in 10 mix) I use Flash APC with Fabreze (cotton fresh fragrance) which helps to clean surfaces and improve the durability of Poorboy's Natural Look Dressing.

Hope that helps.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

My fav interior dressing is auto finesse spritz! It leaves a very natural looking finish and it smells good


----------



## Gaaraz (May 9, 2012)

Many thanks guys, seems the Flash APC and then Poorboy's Natural Look Dressing on top is a really great solution 

I like the look of Chemical Guys Inner Clean too though, have just read through their site and watched the videos... as far as I can tell it's almost a replacement for both products above? ie you just need to clean it using one solution, and you're sorted?


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Another one here for flash with fabreeze. Autoglym Vinyl & Rubber is a very good product, easily available too.


----------



## Gaaraz (May 9, 2012)

Cheers, interesting that people recommend using Flash - very handy  That Autoglym product looks great too, decisions decisions!


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

From my experience the Autoglym Vinyl gave a glossy sheen to my Honda Prelude dashboard. 

Poorboys Dressing gives a matte finish to my Audi ****pit. Also Gtechniq C6 matte dash is next on my try list.

Flash APC is great stuff, and the febreze cotton fragrance smells lovely. 
Dilute (1 in 4) for heavy duty cleaning jobs and dilute (1 in 10) for general wipe duties etc.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I tend to use either ONR or Autoglym shampoo if very dirty. After many years of using Poorboys NLD I now use the Getch C6 which gives a slightly lower gloss than Poorboys and lasts significantly longer.


----------



## Gaaraz (May 9, 2012)

(edit) Sorry, just read in context and realised it was Gtechniq C6! Tempting, but I don't know if the Poorboys NLD and the Chemical Guys Inner Clean would be a little more versatile? I guess I need something that's fairly fool proof too


----------



## ikon66 (Jul 23, 2008)

zymol cleaner and LL conditioner


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Wow - lovely ****pit


----------



## Gaaraz (May 9, 2012)

Yup, out of interest, how old is your car? Looks to be in fantastic shape! I'm thinking LL conditioner is something I definitely need for my seats, although the Dr Leather stuff on here looks great too.


----------



## ikon66 (Jul 23, 2008)

Gaaraz said:


> Yup, out of interest, how old is your car? Looks to be in fantastic shape! I'm thinking LL conditioner is something I definitely need for my seats, although the Dr Leather stuff on here looks great too.


Think it was 2yo then. Seeing those pics has spurred me on to treat them


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Gaaraz said:


> (edit) Sorry, just read in context and realised it was Gtechniq C6! Tempting, but I don't know if the Poorboys NLD and the Chemical Guys Inner Clean would be a little more versatile? I guess I need something that's fairly fool proof too


Spray, wipe, job done. I would suggest that the biggest difference between the excellent Poorboys NLD and C6 is C6 lasts a lot longer


----------



## Gaaraz (May 9, 2012)

Ah, brilliant, thank you  C6 is tempting in that case then!


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Just have to say the mk2 TT is one of the nicest ****pits to be in.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

I've got both


----------



## Gaaraz (May 9, 2012)

Cheers Jay, have to say I couldn't be happier with it 

And Tips, which of the two would you recommend?


----------



## Andy G (Feb 2, 2006)

For the leather , I'd go with LTT or Dr Leather can't go wrong with either :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Gaaraz said:


> And Tips, which of the two would you recommend?


I'm gonna finish using my bottle of Poorboys Natural Look Dressing first before I start using my Gtechniq C6 (I bought the C6 on intro offer)

I love using Poorboys NLD - I don't want to try Gtechniq C6 for fear of liking it better


----------

